# Kevin Kruger Returns to Utah Flash



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Guard Kevin Kruger has signed an NBA Development League contract and will be back in a Utah Flash uniform for tonight's game against the Iowa Energy at the McKay Events Center in Orem. The Flash waived guard Ryan Diggs to clear roster space for Kruger. 
Kruger was the first draft choice in Flash history, taken by Utah with the 10th overall selection in the 2007 NBA D-League Draft. The second-year pro from UNLV played in 49 games for the Flash last season (48 starts), averaging 38.2 minutes, 13.3 points and 7.1 assists.

One of just four players in the league with 300 or more assists last season, Kruger recorded seven double-doubles and tied the NBA D-League record for three point field goals made in a game with 10 at Idaho on March 29, 2008.

Kruger, who began this season playing in Bulgaria for Lukoil Akademik in the NBL, has been in NBA training camps with the Milwaukee Bucks (2008) and Orlando Magic (2007). He also played for the Utah Jazz summer league team in the 2008 Rocky Mountain Revue. In five games with Lukoil Akademik, Kruger averaged 32.6 minutes, 14.8 points and 4.8 assists. 

At 6-2, 185, Kruger played his first three years of college basketball at Arizona State before finishing the his career playing for his father and former NBA coach Lon Kruger at UNLV. 

Kruger will wear jersey number 7 for the Flash. Tipoff for tonight's game against Iowa is set for 7 p.m. MT.


----------

